# Writing a book-do you want to contribute your fertility journey story?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am writing a book about gay people and their stories about trying to create their families.I wish to include a whole range of experiences, success stories, the trials and tribulations along the way and stories where tragically you have not been successful. I would like to share stories from singletons/ couples and co-parents who set about to create a family whether this was through adoption or trying to conceive (at a clinic or at home) or surrogacy. If you would be happy to contribute your story (anonymously if you prefer) then please feel free to pm me,
Thanks,
Becs xxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Becs I would be very happy to do this. Send me a message through ******** xx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

That's great Han    Will send you a message later this week
Thanks xxx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Bump x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Bump x


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would be happy to do this drop me a PM with what info you want etc


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Malky,
That's great! Thank you so much! I will pm you 
Becs x


----------

